# Fright For The Fight Foundation- Your Help Makes a Difference



## MorbidMansionMike (May 22, 2009)

Hello Halloween Forum. I've been gone for a while and I'm glad to be back.

Some of you guys have heard a lot of my story of what's been going on in my life, and how some things have turned for the worst. Well, I'm not going to dwell on that as I my life has been set and I've had many pleasures going with my downfalls as well. I took the past 3 weeks to rediscover myself and reconnect with the things I've lost. I've met some awesome people the past three weeks, and even had lunch with the amazing Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca, for those unfamiliar with Star Wars nerdiness  ) and Felix Silla of The Addam's Family fame. It's been a strange month, but I'm ready to commit to something good for everyone.

I've learned that a lot of people have/had it worse than I did, and I want to do my part in this world while staying true and honest to my passions as an FX Artist and a Halloween Enthusiast. October is Breast Cancer Awareness Month, but I'm pushing for more action, as awareness is not enough.

It took a while getting all the paperwork and IRS info down, but I've launched a Non-Profit organization for cancer treatment fundraising, *The Fright For The Fight Foundation*









Fright For The Fight Foundation is a not-for-profit certified Texas and soon-to-be national organization (with you all's help) focused on the use of the Macabre, Horror & Halloween artists, enthusiasts, attractions and Haunters, Artists of all regions and fantasies, including writers, poets, craftsmen and women, entrepreneurs and everyone with a darker taste to life, be it a fraction a whole face of them, to raise funds and commit actions for those stricken with cancer and other diseases. Our ribbon is made of four scythes. Why? Because we can. We show our support by showing our true selves in action, and we bring about actions to help defeat the disease and to hopefully one day bring death to cancer, not to its victims.









We stress awareness, but we know that awareness is simply not enough. If you have the same heart as we do and want to put your passions and creativity into fun, amazing, and prosperous activities for families everywhere, then you fit in with the Fright Family.
*Fright For The Fight is an unorthodox, strange, and unique foundation, built by artists, musicians, poets, dreamers, believers, rulers of fantasies and realities; reaching out the best way we can. We welcome everybody and everyone to join us and become a member of the Fright Families across the world. Home and Professional Haunters, Halloween Kings and Queen, this is how WE show our support, raise our arms and scare the crap outta people along the way*. Why? Because support comes in all colors; pink, blue, yellow, red, white, and now *Midnight Black*. Let's reach out this October...November, December, January, and so on! Fright Families unite and bring the scares, thrills, chills, and good family fun ALL year long! We do it because we can, we will, and we are the only ones who can rock it like nobody else!

http://www.gofundme.com/FrightForTheFight

I'm running its first fundraising program with the link above (PLEASE take a look at it, I already received the first $50.00 as of today!), but I want action everywhere possible. All I'm asking is *One Dollar *donations, but I'll be grateful with just a handful of shares of the donation page AND the Facebook Page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fright-For-The-Fight-Foundation/360505840702137

Also, just as Imporant, I'm looking for Team Leaders, anywhere and everywhere. I'm looking for independent, Capable, Creative, Active and Fun Leaders to organize volunteer and Family Fun activities following the passions of the Halloween heart, never straying from our cause, and of course staying the awesome person they are! I NEED you. (Now Hiring, in other words)

Thanks again, guys, and I hope I can reach out to some of you, or all of you. I'm thankful for sharing my life with you guys and for the time being I'll continue to share as much as I can.

Hope to hear from you all soon!


Mike


----------

